# Bravo Bachmann



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently bought three Bachmann passenger cars and when I inspected them, I found that four of the truck side frames were warped so badly that the brake pads came no where close to lining up with the wheels.

I called Bachmann and was told to send in my receipt and describe the problem. I did that.

Today I received four brand new passenger car trucks which appear to be in excellent shape. They also sent me two pairs of freight car trucks.

I am very satisifed with the way that Bachmann handled this problem and thought I would pass this on.

Thanks, Bachmann

John


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

It's nice to hear about something good that Bachmann has done! Bravo!!


----------



## Dave H (Jan 5, 2008)

John,

Who did you talk too, so we can ALL remember this great person?

Was it our own Jack Lynch (buckso)?



Thanks


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I think his name was Ivan.

He was very pleasant and helpful. 

He never once questioned me about the warped side frames on the trucks and never asked me to send the faulty ones back. 

I remember many years ago I burned every wire in my Shay. They also took care of that for a modest fee of 25 dollars as I remember.

John


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Irvin. Good man! He's the one I'd try and get a hold of if I needed something!


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

John, 

It's always great to hear from a satisfied customer! We are currently working on updating the structure as well as many of the procedures in the service department. If anyone out there has any suggestions please feel free to post them here and I'll make sure the receive consideration. I have always felt that customer service and satisfaction are of critical importance so we'll do the best we can to keep everyone's railroads running! 

Jack


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

I too must compliment Bachmann along those lines. During the 2008 BTS at Ontario, I left my trains in my car while we set up Del Oro Pacific. When we went and got my trains, the heat had made my 1/20.3 Bachmann gondola become a warped plastic blob. I showed it to the Bachmann reps and after the show, they gave me the one they had on display. That is first class service. 

John


----------

